# bucklys falls herping(vic)



## geckos_are_great (Nov 12, 2009)

im going to buckly falls on sunday because dad wants to go trout fishing but im not that interested in fishing. so im just wondering what types of reptiles are around there.??? any help would be great.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 12, 2009)

you will know when you get back wont you....


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 12, 2009)

lol so true.but i would still like to know what people have found around.


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 12, 2009)

haha "bucklys falls" ... hmmmm doesnt sound too promising haha


----------



## jinin (Nov 12, 2009)

haha, lol.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 12, 2009)

lol. but seriously what might i find out that way


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 12, 2009)

I dont know bout herps, but iv heard people go there for trout


----------



## jinin (Nov 13, 2009)

lol i feel sorry for this guy, no one can help him but state the obvious lol.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2009)

They have tiger snakes and copperheads around there.. but thats all i know of..


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 13, 2009)

hmm. o well ill post some pictures of the stuff i find when i get back.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

Fishing is good for you, it puts hair on your chest! Throw a line in, sit back and sink some beer!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 13, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> Fishing is good for you, it puts hair on your chest! Throw a line in, sit back and sink some beer!


 
great advice for a 13 year old :lol:


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

lol it is, im shure he wants hair on the chest to get the girlies! 

I didnt say get tanked and march down to king st! lol im shure he would be able to share a beer with his daddy. And besides i think having a beer or 2 is a bit safer for a 13 year old thank walking around looking for vens!!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 13, 2009)

nah beer tastes like crap. and ive decided im goin to do abit of fishing with dad i will hopfully catch some red fin


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

When i was younger beer was not the best either! It will grow on you tho! Good on ya, spend some time with your dad, im shure he will appreaciate it!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 15, 2009)

wow buckleys falls is awsome. i saw hundreds of golden water skinks and four massive cunningham skinks. but i didnt get any pictures because we left the camera at home. and then we went fishing and caught four massive redfin they would have all been just over 1kg. ill post some pictures of them tomorro. maybey


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> wow buckleys falls is awsome. i saw hundreds of golden water skinks and four massive cunningham skinks. but i didnt get any pictures because we left the camera at home. and then we went fishing and caught four massive redfin they would have all been just over 1kg. ill post some pictures of them tomorro. maybey


 
you didnt take any of the skinks home did you?


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 15, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> wow buckleys falls is awsome. i saw hundreds of golden water skinks and four massive cunningham skinks. but i didnt get any pictures because we left the camera at home. and then we went fishing and caught four massive redfin they would have all been just over 1kg. ill post some pictures of them tomorro. maybey


How can you post pic's if you left the camera at home?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 15, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> How can you post pic's if you left the camera at home?
> Thanks Tim.



He took the fish home?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> He took the fish home?


 
He took the skinks home?


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 15, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> He took the fish home?


Ohhh pic's of the fish.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome, sounds like you had a great day mate. I cant wait to see you redfin photos!!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah we kept the fish to eat so we got some pictures of them when we got home


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 16, 2009)

*redfin*

ok heres a picture of the redfin.hope you like it.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 16, 2009)

Lovely feed of reddies mate, you and your old man done well. Did you get them on bait or lures?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 16, 2009)

lures. dad hates using bait. apart from when we go blackfishing


----------

